# Morgan stallions - advice please!



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Which of these Morgan stallions do you like best? There is a black Morgan broodmare that I am seriously looking into buying, and would be breeding one of these guys to her. Can't show pics because she isn't mine yet. 

If you have any other Morgan stallion suggestions, please post away! Looking at the old style foundation bred horses with good working lines [no modern show-type studs, please].

Sandrock Joel - 








Bloodlines: Colorful Morgans: Sandrock Joel Pedigree

Devine Gemini:








Bloodlines: Colorful Morgans: Devine Gemini Pedigree

Baroncrest Nuggeteer - 
















Bloodlines [this boy is HEAVY Lippitt bred]: Baroncrest Nuggeteer Morgan


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It really depends on your mare's confo--what will add to the bad traits and balance everything out. IMO the first, second, and fourth are the nicest-looking. There's something about the second that doesn't catch my eye confo-wise


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Any but the Cremello.
I would stick with traditional color on a Morgan. I like the old style Lippit Morgan #4, and then 1 and 3. Can't tell the leg conformation and temperment from these photo's as that would be important also.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I REALLY like Baroncrest Nuggeteer. Everything about him just screams old blood morgan to me, and his lippit foundations are unbeatable. as others have said, number 1 comes next, but number 2, the cremello, is an absolute PASS


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> I REALLY like Baroncrest Nuggeteer. Everything about him just screams old blood morgan to me, and his lippit foundations are unbeatable. as others have said, number 1 comes next, but number 2, the cremello, is an absolute PASS



_Totally agree _


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oops on my post I meant "first, *third*, and fourth" lol


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> Oops on my post I meant "first, *third*, and fourth" lol


 The third and fourth pictures are both of the same horse.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks you guys! Here is Baroncrest Nuggeteer's website - Pure Gold Morgans ~ Lippitt Morgan Horses in Michigan - Old-Type Morgans . I think I'm going to email his owner and see if she can send me any more pictures, and pictures of his offspring. 

On the second, I do agree. When I first saw his pictures, I thought he looked fine but once I started looking more closely... It's really hard to see his confo because of his color and the picture [standing in front of the trailer, blends in]. What things stand out to you in a negative way? 

Remember, if anyone has any other suggestions please feel free to post them!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Rily? Oh yea I didn't see the captions....my fault


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

love the 2nd one he's a beautiful horse. but i don't knwo about being a stud. his neck looks funny to me. and something with his back and belly looks off but i just don't know what.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Fruitloops said:


> On the second, I do agree. When I first saw his pictures, I thought he looked fine but once I started looking more closely... It's really hard to see his confo because of his color and the picture [standing in front of the trailer, blends in]. What things stand out to you in a negative way?


He looks like a daschund. I can't pinpoint exactly what it is because I'm no conformation expert, but even I can tell something is off about the way he is put together, and it took only a glance to know he was in no way in the same class as the other two stallions you posted. A click around of his webpage confirms that - he's a do-nothing, earned nothing stallion who is being promoted for breeding due to one reason only, he's a cremello. If he wasn't, he'd be gelded.

Their other stallion, Sandrock Joel, has some good lippitt breeding, though it's way back there, and he's earned himself a right to breed with some working championships.


----------



## Fruitloops (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks IH! I agree, upon further inspection something definitely seems "off" with his back... his front end and back end don't really look like the same horse...

We'll cross that boy out.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

I finally figured out what it was about the cremello one! He has really small hindquarters for his front end. I like the first and last the best.
the cremello has a straight shoulder and weak hindquarters.


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Personally I would stick with the foundation lines. It's my understanding that sometime in the early part of the 19th century they introduced some TWH into the lines, so if you want to get the true Morgan characteristics, I'd stay with the older lines. 

I bred my TB, Lady (Soy La Una Thoroughbred ) to a Lippett bred Morgan stallion, OM Jacob Ash ( Om Jacob Ash Morgan ). I love what I got. He's very typey. I'm hoping for the height from my TB mare. I've attached a picture of Jacob (1st pic not the best, from a scan) and one of my guy, Darling Roberto, a.k.a Pistol at 14 months with his mom. He's now two and I need to get some current pics. He's also the pic in my avatar.


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

I think I'd stay away from the Colorful Morgans horses... Something about their website screams they're in a fantasy world, and they say right on it they're color breeders... Not someone I'd want to encourage to continue breeding, especially after looking at their cremello stallions...


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I like Nuggeteer. Sorry but I might be old fashioned, but to me Morgans are deep bay or dark dark chestnut, not fancy cremellos or perlinos or whatnot. Nuggeteer has that real old time look- I can see Justin Morgan admiring him. =)


----------



## romargrey (Apr 11, 2010)

check out rosevale leggo stallion 149682 you can see a filly we have on you tube her name is Rosey. she is out of a white rock's coliopy mare 99340 sired by elm hill charter oak stallion 
go to www.youtube.com/user/romargrey
or check out statesman's signature morgan stallion : nice lines and quite rideable too with a great personality.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*the Nuggeteer!*

Yep! What a gorgeous old-style Morgan! So glad that he's making foals!


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

I like all of the Lambert Morgans. A lot.
This is their website:
LAMBERT MORGANS AT THE QUIETUDE STUD
They are very nice horses. 

Side note:
I don't really agree with people saying that coloured Morgans are bad or not traditional. Dilute Morgans have been around for the majority of the breed's history although they are not the more common bay. Now, I am not a fan of the majority of the double dilutes, mainly because that's when I start seeing the people breeding for -only- colour and not everything else, but I just don't get why people will rule out a perfectly nice horse just because they think the colour is not traditional or is new.

EDIT:
One other stallion I -really- like is Declaration. I almost bought his dam a few years back. He is half Lambert.
He can be seen here:
http://www.mosswoodsporthorses.com


----------

